
Biotechnology will doom us all – soon - maj0rhn
https://arxiv.org/abs/1709.01149
======
JPLeRouzic
The article is mainly using a tweaked Drake equation as an poor excuse for
fearmongering. The author do not really attempt to explain why biotechnology
is now a threat to humanity.

Actually it has always been a threat, there are many examples like sending
cadavers on catapults or kindly giving covers of people infected with
smallpox. Or simply poisoning water sources, people do that since thousand of
years.

It misses also another factor, which is that most terrorists do not really
attempt to make as much casualties as possible. What they seems to do is
attempting at making as much as possible PR in medias about them.

